# Jupiter II Quickie



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is a quick mod I did to my J2 tonight. It took about 30 minutes and turned out pretty cool. I have my interior upper deck displayed separately, and my raw, bare hull interior shows through the window. So I made a quick line drawing in Windows Paint, and printed it off. Then I took thin sheet styrene, cut it to fit, folded it into an "L" shape, and spray glued the paper image onto the plastic. Then I just taped the whole thing in place. 

Pretty good for 30-45 minutes of work!




















:wave:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Here is a quick mod I did to my J2 tonight. It took about 30 minutes and turned out pretty cool. I have my interior upper deck displayed separately, and my raw, bare hull interior shows through the window. So I made a quick line drawing in Windows Paint, and printed it off. Then I took thin sheet styrene, cut it to fit, folded it into an "L" shape, and spray glued the paper image onto the plastic. Then I just taped the whole thing in place.
> 
> Pretty good for 30-45 minutes of work!
> 
> ...



Pretty good, nothing! Its excellent! 
Are you going to light it up from behind?


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

liskorea317 said:


> Pretty good, nothing! Its excellent!
> Are you going to light it up from behind?


That looks great! 

I'd love to see a robust type of scrim line and lighting setup produced as an aftermarket kit for the Moebius Jupiter 2. That way, a beautiful interior could be displayed as a separate standing piece, and an accurate in-flight Jupiter 2 could be displayed as well. Maybe a model builder might want to fabricate a partial interior floor so that a scrim could be mounted to it and it could look even closer to how the ship did in the beginning of the series (like in "The Derelict" episode), or even discard most of the stock interior and include the scrim behind fully detailed flight control consoles.

But again, your looks great.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

GREAT WORK MY FRIEND!!

Glad to see someone else "thinking outside the box".

Excellent work.
Why not make it three dimensional??Like the original prop?

Use your scrim as a guide and styrene to make the shape...Put some figures in the Viewport!!! Only the very top of the three computers should be slightly visable.

Great job!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Pretty good, nothing! Its excellent!
> Are you going to light it up from behind?_


Already is. The upper and lower fusion core lights are lighting it up nicely! 




> _Why not make it three dimensional??Like the original prop?_


Well, I was in a hurry, but saw lots of folks on the internet doing just that. Mine is just taped in place. I want to leave it as versitile as possible for just that reason. I put it on display at our Fantasy Model Club at the Hobby Expo this weekend. So many possibilities for a good derilect dio or just the top hull for a planet dio. 



> _...scrim line and lighting setup produced as an aftermarket kit for the Moebius Jupiter 2._


I talked to Henry at TSDS about it. He's the go-to guy for cool interior ideas. I think he was intrigued.


Thanks for the encouragement, gentlemen!
:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

If you want a quicky, too, just right-click the artwork, and save & print. I think that works. 

I used photo paper for a little more thickness. I pasted that image, using 3-M photo mount spray glue, to a very thin sheet of white styrene. Cuttable with scissors, folded "L" shaped, and trimmed to fit the hull curves.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Literally thousands of free, downloadable, sizable silhouette clipart found on google:

Search images tab "people silhouette artwork"

Just paste on artwork.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good job, but personally I never liked the scrim. What might be more interesting is closed crash doors.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

kdaracal said:


> Already is. The upper and lower fusion core lights are lighting it up nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A properly scaled down scrim and light source might be applicable to the Polar Lights version of the Jupiter 2 as well (provided there would be some interest and enough kits still out there). I'd also purchase one for installation in one of my PL models, along with one for the Moebius kit. I would assume a scrim would install the same in either model (slightly behind where the flight console chairs are located and forward of the astrogator). For simplicity and cost, I think only a scrim unit of some kind and a light mount would be all that is needed. Ironically, a Jupiter 2 miniature with scrim detail is cannon.
Jim


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

John P said:


> Good job, but personally I never liked the scrim. What might be more interesting is closed crash doors.


I agree on the weird scrim decor. Did not have any resemblance to the "real" interior. 
Great idea on the blast doors! Thanks!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

A properly scaled down scrim and light source might be applicable to the Polar Lights version of the Jupiter 2 as well (provided there would be some interest and enough kits still out there). I'd also purchase one for installation in one of my PL models, along with one for the Moebius kit. I would assume a scrim would install the same in either model (slightly behind where the flight console chairs are located and forward of the astrogator). For simplicity and cost, I think only a scrim unit of some kind and a light mount would be all that is needed. Ironically, a Jupiter 2 miniature with scrim detail is cannon.
Jim

I agree, and quite frankly, wonder why it doesn't exist yet. But that's why I think a well done "faux" cardboard version would be appropriate for most folks' needs. Mine is just a goofy, temporary version to to cover ugly wires for a hobby show. But I would immediately buy a well done cardboard PL J2 scrim and blast doors set, AND Moebius set. 

Close-up scrim shots:

http://martl.tripod.com/4FootJ2/J2shots.html

Guys who did it right:

http://www.scifimetropolis.com/Jupiter_2_Gallery.html

The amazing artist, and Jupiter II expert, Ron Gross, also showed us all, right here on Hobbytalk:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/38978

Thanks to Paulbo for archiving those pictures for us.


Stumbling onto HT a few years ago, was the best thing I could have ever done for my hobby. 
:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

beatlepaul said:


> GREAT WORK MY FRIEND!!
> 
> Glad to see someone else "thinking outside the box".
> 
> ...


That's a huge compliment, coming from the master!!


----------

